# grand timber lodge vs grand lodge at peak 7



## moeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Planning a trip to Breckenridge this summer and trying to decide where to stay. Any thoughts on these two timeshares?


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Grand lodge has better pools and is more
Upscale. Grand timber is walking distance to town.


----------



## funtime (Jan 10, 2013)

Grand Lodge at Peak 7 is getting rave reviews.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 10, 2013)

Between the two, I would definitely take Grand Lodge at Peak 7.  It is a fantastic property!

Kurt


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with Grand Lodge.  I toured this property when I was skiing last winter.  The resort is top notch and HUGE.  Lots to do between renting a private movie theater.  Lots of pools, including a waterslide.  Great looking pools and hot tubs, too.  There is a good sized arcade (if you have kids) and everything is brand new.  You are away from town by a couple of miles, which is no good.  But, during the day you can just hop on the gondola and get to town.  At night, you will need to drive or take the resort's shuttle.  

If you only need a one bedroom, I would suggest the Marriott.  While the Marriott is no where near as nice as the Grand Lodge, it is still very nice and the one bedrooms are a good size.  Best of all about the Marriott is the location.  You are right in the middle of all the action in town.  I think the lift area by the Marriott turns into a kind of carnival in the summer.  Might be way off on that, and maybe I am thinking about Marriott Mountain Side, but still, there is no better location than the Marriott -- just not as fancy as the Grand Lodge.


----------



## moeman (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I was leaning towards the Grand Lodge on Peak 7 but read negative reviews about the rooms being hot and no a/c. I didn't see that this was a problem at Grand Timber Lodge. Can anyone comment on this problem? Thanks


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 11, 2013)

moeman said:


> Thanks for the advice. I was leaning towards the Grand Lodge on Peak 7 but read negative reviews about the rooms being hot and no a/c. I didn't see that this was a problem at Grand Timber Lodge. Can anyone comment on this problem? Thanks


Neither have A/C.  In Breckenridge at ~9700 ft above sea level, A/C is rarely needed, and even if it is a warm day, the air cools down 10-15 degrees almost instantly after the sun sets in the evening.  So for most places at that altitude, people just draw the curtains during the day to keep the room from heating up -- at altitude, there can be 50% more UV rays vs. sea level, so rooms in the sun would heat up much faster than people normally would expect.  Then use fans in the evening on the few days where it will get warm.  If you plan to spend the whole day in your unit, it may be uncomfortable during the heat of the day.  Personally, I wouldn't worry about it.

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 11, 2013)

We have pics of both resorts on our Smugmug page. The link is in my signature below.

Grand Lodge is at the 10,000 ft level more up on the mountain. Grand Timber is closer to town and is within walking distance to shops and restaurants. 

Both have restaurants on site. Grand Lodge's is a little more upscale and a little more expensive in my memory. Grand Timbers restaurant is more of a bar/lounge but Grand Lodge's restaurant has a nice bar area. I prefer the outdoor seating at Grand Lodge (we're summer Breck vacationers).

The units at Grand Lodge are a little more modern than Grand Timber but, Grand Timber has been recently upgrading their units. 

IMHO, neither has great pools. Grand Timber has better hot tubs IMHO.

Grand Lodge has recently opened a 2nd building so they'll have a few new amenities I'm not familiar with.

As to which we prefer.....we prefer Grand Lodge, which is why we purchased a 1 bedroom unit at Grand Lodge. 

FWIW, if it's important to you, Grand Lodge is a pet friendly resort for their owners. There are units designated as pet units so exchangers should not have to worry about getting a unit that's had pets in it but, I can't say it's guarenteed that won't happen if the resort is full and there aren't pet owners for every pet designated unit. If you have pet allergies, it might be best to call ahead to make sure you don't get a pet designated room, just in case.


----------



## feed the otter (Jan 11, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Neither have A/C.  In Breckenridge at ~9700 ft above sea level, A/C is rarely needed, and even if it is a warm day, the air cools down 10-15 degrees almost instantly after the sun sets in the evening.  So for most places at that altitude, people just draw the curtains during the day to keep the room from heating up -- at altitude, there can be 50% more UV rays vs. sea level, so rooms in the sun would heat up much faster than people normally would expect.  Then use fans in the evening on the few days where it will get warm.  If you plan to spend the whole day in your unit, it may be uncomfortable during the heat of the day.  Personally, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Kurt



Everything Kurt said, and then just open the windows at night to help cool off your condo after sunset.  I've read similar reviews about the heat with no A/C being a problem, with plenty of summer nights spent in Breckenridge convincing me this is not the issue some make it out to be.  For what it's worth, our digs in Breck happen to be Valdoro, but I have a hard time believing Grand Lodge has it any worse than Valdoro in terms of summer heat with no A/C.

Summers (and winters) in Breck are awesome.  You'll have a great time at whichever location you end up choosing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2013)

GTL has portable swamp coolers (evaporator cooling units) in all their units. They do a nice job. We've been to GTL in July and didn't think not having AC was a problem. I don't believe any of the resorts in Breck offers AC. At 9,000 ft, it just really isn't much of an issue.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 13, 2013)

moeman said:


> Thanks for the advice. I was leaning towards the Grand Lodge on Peak 7 but read negative reviews about the rooms being hot and no a/c. I didn't see that this was a problem at Grand Timber Lodge. Can anyone comment on this problem? Thanks



The comments about the rooms being hot are mostly related to the studio units -- at either location; they just aren't large enough to allow much air circulation.  If you get a 1 bedroom or larger, you should be OK.  (The 2 bedrooms are a combination of a 1 bedroom plus a studio, but you can set up the provided fans to push the air out the 1 bedroom window thereby drawing the cooler outside air through the studio).

Staying before things really warm-up the last part of July and early August will help.


----------



## CoSkier (Mar 20, 2014)

All rooms (including the suites) at GL7 are now equipped with air conditioning.


----------

